# cyclist killed in north boulder



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

I'm surprise no one has mentioned this. This area is one of the worst place to cross the street or highway cyclists. I myself has been cautious when driving through this intersection and still have many close calls from hitting cyclists. Though 36 has wide shoulder, drivers still drive close to you just to give you a good scare.  I find hills like Lee road and flagstaff a lot safer than 36. Here's the article. http://www.dailycamera.com/news/2008/jun/14/truck-cyclist-crash-closes-foothills/


----------



## DonkeyMan (Mar 23, 2007)

WAZCO said:


> I'm surprise no one has mentioned this. This area is one of the worst place to cross the street or highway cyclists. I myself has been cautious when driving through this intersection and still have many close calls from hitting cyclists. Though 36 has wide shoulder, drivers still drive close to you just to give you a good scare. I find hills like Lee road and flagstaff a lot safer than 36. Here's the article. http://www.dailycamera.com/news/2008/jun/14/truck-cyclist-crash-closes-foothills/


I hate that spot (intersection). My heart goes to the cyclist family. 

Flagstaff and Lee road are safer because cars don't have the power to speed. So you can't compare 36 and those two hills. I do agree that 36 is not exactly bike friendly even though there's still ton of cyclist. And yet i still ride 36 and as well as Flagstaff and Lee road.


----------



## fosbibr (Aug 29, 2005)

here's a link to the post on mtbr from a friend.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=424000


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I find 36 safe. I know that a few years back, a driver fell aslepp (I think it was a teen) and hit and killed a cyclist riding on the road. However, I nevertheless find the road pretty nice, with plenty of shoulder and drivers accustomed to cyclists. 

In this very sad case, it sounds like the cyclists misjudged the speed of oncoming cars or did not see them when he crossed the street at this intersection which has no light. It is a sketchy intersection. 

Very sad.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

Pablo said:


> I find 36 safe. I know that a few years back, a driver fell aslepp (I think it was a teen) and hit and killed a cyclist riding on the road. However, I nevertheless find the road pretty nice, with plenty of shoulder and drivers accustomed to cyclists.
> 
> In this very sad case, it sounds like the cyclists misjudged the speed of oncoming cars or did not see them when he crossed the street at this intersection which has no light. It is a sketchy intersection.
> 
> Very sad.


I beleive you're thinking of Scott Kornfield.
he was always a smiling face in the pack. Never got to know him well but he was one of those guys you shared a nod with before the suffering began.
beleive that was late May of 05
http://smkscholarship.org/


----------

